# Uh oh, I washed my remote!



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I just went to switch my laundry over and found that I'd washed my DVR remote along with my blankets!  I took the batteries out and am leaving the cover off so it can dry out.  I hope it's not ruined.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

oh no! That's not good...


Sounds like something I'd do.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  Definitely something I would do.

Fortunately, the 3rd party remotes are wonderful.

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Yikes...you have got to be the first person that I've heard about washing the remote *


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Hehe ... leave it to me to be a pioneer!


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

That'll teach you to do laundry.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Buttercup you aren't alone.  I had to take mine back to the cable company.  Luckly they did not ask what was wrong and just replaced it.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Whew, glad I'm not alone!

I hope this one will work once it's dried out, otherwise I'll have to order a new one from DirecTv and lord knows how long that will take to get here.

*** edited to add:  Amazingly enough I just put new batteries in the remote and it works like a charm!  I'm amazed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great news!

Betsy


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad it's ok. Is your Kindle hiding in fear?


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Wowsa!   That is good to know that it's still workin!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> Hehe ... leave it to me to be a pioneer!


Hope it dries out OK.



durphy said:


> That'll teach you to do laundry.


LOL... good one, Durphy!



Buttercup said:


> Whew, glad I'm not alone!
> 
> I hope this one will work once it's dried out, otherwise I'll have to order a new one from DirecTv and lord knows how long that will take to get here.
> 
> *** edited to add: Amazingly enough I just put new batteries in the remote and it works like a charm! I'm amazed.


 I just read down further... glad to know it is working!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan B said:


> Glad it's ok. Is your Kindle hiding in fear?


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

My nephew washed his cell phone once.  It didn't work after, so you are LUCKY!!!

I accidentally washed a pen last week.  Wouldn't you know - not a spot of ink on anything in the entire load - except my BRAND NEW jeans!  Ugh!


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Great news about the remote.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Haha, my Kindle isn't hiding in fear, she always gets put in my nightstand drawer, the remote however sleeps with me most often.  Wonder if the fact that I have a front loading machine had anything to do with the remotes survival?  It wouldn't have been sitting in a tub full of water which has to have been a good thing.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

colleen said:


> My nephew washed his cell phone once. It didn't work after, so you are LUCKY!!!
> 
> I accidentally washed a pen last week. Wouldn't you know - not a spot of ink on anything in the entire load - except my BRAND NEW jeans! Ugh!


*We tend to wash Chapstick.....fyi...not washer/dryer friendly and everything ends up blotched *


----------

